# most OUTRAGEOUS thing that happened at your school/college/uni?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

the most outrageous thing that happened at my school was someone got knocked out after a boot bag hit them in the face and Year 11's locked us Year 7s out of the school.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

In HS we had to go on lockdown because the a few kids from the oak tree program went on a rampage. The one picked up the other and through him head first into a window and broke his neck, then that kids friend went nuts and kicked out windows and destroyed everything in his path (he had to weigh 500+). He ended up locking himself in the computer room and destroyed it. Police had to come in and get him.

Was the craziest thing I have seen happen in school. Well besides the other oak tree kid that guards the bathroom. I have watched him pick up kids and throw them for using "his" toilet. I dont even know if he went to class, he was always in there. Also would steal everyone's food at lunch time and his aids were useless. 

Besides the oak tree program kids our school was pretty tame.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

mca90guitar said:


> In HS we had to go on lockdown because the a few kids from the oak tree program went on a rampage. The one picked up the other and through him head first into a window and broke his neck, then that kids friend went nuts and kicked out windows and destroyed everything in his path (he had to weigh 500+). He ended up locking himself in the computer room and destroyed it. Police had to come in and get him.
> 
> Was the craziest thing I have seen happen in school. Well besides *the other oak tree kid that guards the bathroom.* I have watched him pick up kids and throw them for using "his" toilet. I dont even know if he went to class,* he was always in there*. Also would steal everyone's food at lunch time and his aids were useless.
> 
> Besides the oak tree program kids our school was pretty tame.


:lol

And there you have the perfect example of a bully that is nothing but a huge loser. Hanging out at the school's toilets? Guarding his toilet? There is nothing more pathetic than hanging out in the **** house all day.


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

last year,a student died in the bathroom after being locked in there.actually, the holidays for 17 days had just begun and the girl had gone to washroom to pee, but since everyone had left, the cleaner thought no one was there and locked her in. the worst thing is that i kinda saw her many times and her ghosts keep haunting me for no reason.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Lisa said:


> :lol
> 
> And there you have the perfect example of a bully that is nothing but a huge loser. Hanging out at the school's toilets? Guarding his toilet? There is nothing more pathetic than hanging out in the **** house all day.


He was oak tree program, its a program for mentally unstable kids. IDK what he had exactly but he was defiantly not right in the head. Probably didnt even know what he was doing was wrong and the issue is they assign these weak little guys and girls to pal around with these kids. The one that went on the rampage was around 500# easy and his aid was a 5' tall skinny women. Forgot to mention but he broke her arm in the rampage when she tried to stop him. The bathroom gaurd was also around 350+ and his aid was some skinny weak looking guy that would never be able to handle him.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

thedead said:


> last year,a student died in the bathroom after being locked in there.actually, the holidays for 17 days had just begun and the girl had gone to washroom to pee, but since everyone had left, the cleaner thought no one was there and locked her in. the worst thing is that i kinda saw her many times and her ghosts keep haunting me for no reason.


That is legitimately terrifying. I swear I had a nightmare of something extremely similar happening in my school once, and just based on that nightmare alone I didn't want to go back to school. I can't imagine anyone actually dying that way actually in the school building.

I feel like I've seen a good deal of somewhat out there things at school, but none of them are sticking out as the biggest or anything. Some things I remember are: Having to be rushed out of a classroom surrounded by teachers while peer tutoring because one student had some disability that resulted in anger issues and he was throwing a huge temper tantrum in the classroom where they were scared he'd attack someone. We had lock down once because some random guy walked onto our elementary school playground with a paintball gun while my class was out at recess, and the teachers started yelling at all of us to run for the building (because they couldn't tell for sure if it was a real gun or not). I watched a kid fly across a lunch table once to shove another boy off his chair and down a flight of steps. My fifth grade class got in a food fight with spaghetti that was covered in some nasty smelling stuff during a field day (it had been for an event but the food fight was definitely not approved) and then had to clean up the entire playground. Everyone smelled like that nasty spaghetti for the rest of the day. Those are just the first things I was able to think of.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

In middle school, the kids with down syndrome would always run around naked and poop everywhere.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Does outrageous have a positive connotation here? The most shocking thing that happened was that someone committed suicide by walking in front of a train.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

A few kids were suspected of having drugs so we went on lock down and they bought in drug dogs to sniff the lockers, not suprised several kids got arrested that day.

In kindergarten, a teachers microwave malfunctioned of something and caught fire, we all had to stand outside in the cold and rain.

One kid flew into a rage and started throwing chairs in the cafeteria

Someone hung a dead Squirrel on the bridge overlooking a highway near the school, they dressed it up like superman. Some people...

and most recently, on campus someone was assaulted with a knife and robbed. I'm kinda glad I don't live on campus because the area isn't safe to begin with.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

2 incidents...

2 kids had planned a Columbine-style attack on Valentine's Day at my high school, but they were caught before they carried it out. They were hoarding guns/ammunition and bomb-making supplies...

Another time, My High School went on lockdown because they thought someone had hopped the fence onto our campus with a gun. The police were called and a whole bunch of cop cars came. They went through each and every room one-by-one with a shotgun and ultimately found nothing...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I went to Sam Houston State, there was this larger than life statue of Sam Houston in one of the courtyards. Somebody attached a huuuge dildo to it one morning. Pics were in the school paper, was funny. Some of the students were outraged, which was even funnier.

Mostly it was just other stupid stuff. Me and a few others from my dorm went skinny dipping in the dorm pool one night, and some ***hole called the cops on us. They kept the spotlight on all of us until we got dressed, even the girl that was with us. We vandalized one of the university police cars one night, let all the air out of the tires, shoe polished stuff all over it, "pig", "I smell bacon", put a few gallons of water in the gas tank and poured a whole bottle of that deer urine stuff on the floorboards. And my roommate squirted mayonnaise all over the backseat, which I thought was a nice touch. There was a pic of the vandalized car in the paper the next day.

I broke into my hs during my junior year with a couple friends. I don't know how but they said we ended up doing like $25k worth of damage. Thank gods for insurance.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Guy threatened to bomb the school so we all evacuated to the gym.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

TenYears said:


> When I went to Sam Houston State, there was this larger than life statue of Sam Houston in one of the courtyards. Somebody attached a huuuge dildo to it one morning. Pics were in the school paper, was funny. Some of the students were outraged, which was even funnier.


I can't breathe :haha :clap


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

A guy tried to put drugs in my teacher's coffee, but someone told on him before she drank it. I was in a different class at the time, and I was coming back from the bathroom and I saw the teacher standing with him in the hallway screaming at him. Apparently it was laxatives. The guy was expelled from school, and his family had to relocate to another base on the other side of the country.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

At my old university, there was this political club that were going to have an event aimed towards raising awareness for immigration policies and it caused quite the turmoil. 

Basically, they were going to have some members walk around campus with something taped on their back with the word "undocumented" and if you found one of those students, you could take them to one of the club's table and get a reward for turning them in.

A lot of people were upset about it and protested against the event, which was cancelled.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

the high schools that i went to were boring compared to everyone else's

at my college... just people having sex in the library, a guy came to class w/o a shirt. nothing that exciting. there is a lot of sexual assault on campus though... we get emails like every week of someone getting drugged or assaulted

oh there was also a strike


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

There are some crazy stories here. I just remember a bomb threat.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

My high school had the lamest senior prank ever. They just went to the lobby with blankets and pretended to fall asleep.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

One time some random guy interrupted my lecture class by throwing rolls of toilet paper at people.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

thedead said:


> last year,a student died in the bathroom after being locked in there.actually, the holidays for 17 days had just begun and the girl had gone to washroom to pee, but since everyone had left, the cleaner thought no one was there and locked her in. the worst thing is that i kinda saw her many times and her ghosts keep haunting me for no reason.


What the hell

How does this happen


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

In one of my elementary schools there was this kid named Enoch who would throw up in a super dramatic fashion almost every day. And one time in the hallways he pulled down his pants and started peeing everywhere.

There was a riot in the highschool I would have went to but didn't because my family moved to Florida. There used to be a video of it on youtube but I can't find it now.

In the highschool I actually went to, we went on lockdown a few times for gun threats.
And almost every year a few kids would get seriously hurt in our auto shop program. Durring my senior year one kid got run over, and another kid had a tire explode and nearly blew his head off. He was in a coma for a few weeks


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

An almost naked man stole a cherry picker that was parked in our city centre and drove it all the way to our suburban high school where he proceeded to drive it over the oval and tear it all up, nearly killing a bunch of first graders in the process. I think the funniest thing was not the incident itself, but the way the school officials were struggling not to visibly blow their top.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

we come to primary school once and there was a load of worms in the playground.


----------



## BedheadMermaid (Feb 26, 2015)

In primary school when I was about 9 years old one time there was a man taking pictures of the kids in the playground from the other side of the fence... I didn't see him but we all had to take letters home about it, so creepy and I don't think they ever caught him.

My high school was pretty rough, we had a resident police officer because there was a lot of trouble with fighting / drugs.

There was a couple of kids (I think they were in S2 so about 13/14 years old) who had sex in an empty assembly hall and some other students walked in on them. I also heard a rumor that two girls were having sex in the toilets and a teacher who was on the lookout for people skiving class caught them, but who knows if that one is true.

One time in home economics class we had to stay back two hours after school because somebody stole a knife, I can't actually remember how that ended it was so long ago but I think someone 'found' it.

Also I read on a news website of my city that a girl died last year because her parents were addicts and she OD'd on their drugs 

On our muck-up last day one of the guys in my year printed out hundreds of pictures of girls in the year below from their facebook pages with quotes from Mean Girls on them. And he got his friends to throw them down into our schools dining area from the balcony above it, and all over the girls toilets. The teachers went crazy. Muck-up days always ended on a sour note actually, the year before that somebody threw a brick in a teachers car window..

Not my story, but my cousins school is in a small seaside town, overlooked by a huge hill. One year, the leaving S6's on their muckup day made a GIANT paper mache dick and put it on top of the hill, so the whole town could see it. So perfect.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

essemsee said:


> A girl got kicked out of the testing center for wearing skinny jeans because they "weren't modest enough". Then again, this is the same school where a lot of the men were vying to ban over the shoulder bags on girls because when worn across the body, the strap separated girls' boobs and made them more prominent and therefore made them have immoral thoughts.
> 
> Stay away from BYU-Idaho, kids.





> In addition to the general Honor Code common at all LDS schools, the BYU-Idaho Honor Code prohibits bib overalls, baseball caps (worn inside classrooms), shorts or capri pants, flip-flops (sandals), and also any worn, faded, or patched clothing on campus


Your school sounds crazy. Why did you decide to attend?


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

When I was in my last two years of high school, we had 3 large fires that started at my school. Two of them were done in a week span by someone who to this day has still not been caught. The last fire which was set on accident caused our school's main gym to be shut down for half the school year. 

I also found out that a year after I graduated a drug ring was discovered at my high school. Not surprised actually.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Well today the chemistry building blew up om campus, damn postgrads.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Back in college, my room mates at the college dorm and a few other guys decided to have a milk chugging contest. You can imagine how that turned out! :rofl


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

no water in the school , so everyone got sent home.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

When I was 2nd grade, we shared a bathroom with the class next door, and someone defecated all over the bathroom. For the longest time ever, we had silenced lunch and instead of recess we had to repeat some sentences in writing. The teachers threatened us with a polygraph, but that never happened. Unfortunately, I don't know what came of this. 

Also, someone hanged themselves in our elementary school's playground, but that wasn't when I was in school. 

In high school, our English teacher got arrested for allegedly harassing female students, although from what I'm told he didn't actually do anything wrong although he was a bit creepy. 

In college, I'd hate to say it but every few years or so, someone from our campus gets murdered. Most recently when I was in school, our student body president was shot and killed.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

One of the football players a few years back asked to use the restroom and the teacher told him no. So he went to the trash can by her desk and pissed in it. aha


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I got kicked out/expelled if that counts for anything 
A policeman literally came to the school and yelled at me for like 2 hours. They then politely told me to "get the **** out" 

Those were the days


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Last month someone had a breakdown in the accommodation campus and started running around waving a gun at people, shouting 'I AM GOD'. Then he broke into a flat party and threatened to shoot a load of people. Then he urinated on the stairs. He was arrested and chucked out of uni.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4 students in my class drank gin (I was there at the moment, they are not my friends). Then one of them took painkillers after it, her parents came to school.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

In my middle school someone had stuck a maxi pad on the side of the hallway. My friend told me that he saw another one and that it was used. One of the senior pranks at my high school was apparently throwing pee balloons. It made almost all the hallways smell awful, I think you could even smell it from outside. 

Also in middle school a girl suddenly cut herself at lunch and got taken away by the cops. The whole school went in a riot and afterwards I got called up to the counselor's from being suspected I was cutting myself too. They had apparently found the metal piece of a sharpener on top of my old ID I had lost (which had been missing for months, it was really weird to me how they had found it all of a sudden right there. I still think it's no coincidence and that someone must've set me up.)

In my freshman year we had to go on lockdown because a kid trying to break in with his dad's guns. He was going to make an announcement on the Intercom that if we didn't comply with his requests, he'd start shooting. There was another incident last year where a French teacher was caught with a student by a cop, and the window was fogged up in the car. They found out they'd been sharing inappropriate text messages with eachother. Some crazy **** has happened at my high school it seems, I'm almost worried for it's reputation.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Some teacher got fired in my high school because he apparently was verbally abusing a student. There was a lot of controversy about whether the student was overreacting or it was actually the teacher's fault.

Some kid pulled the fire alarm in the middle of winter and we had to stand outside in the cold for like 10 minutes. There wasn't any snow or anything, but it was at most 40 degrees Fahrenheit.

Our school's mascot had to be changed, and like half the students organized a protest, and skipped school. They walked around the school and marched to the other schools in the district. My brother said one kid in his health class wanted to join the protest, so he jumped out of the [first story] window to be able to.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Must've been at least 5 teachers fired for hitting on students. When I say fired, usually they were allowed back after a year as if nothing happened... -_-


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Most outrageous in high school was in the early 90s before I went there. When a coach was caught having sex with a teenage student in his car, in the faculty parking lot right before class started. :um

I remember a big fight in HS where some guys from the wrestling team ganged up on a kid in the bathroom, smashing his head on the mirror and beating him badly. I saw the aftermath of the smashed mirror and there was blood EVERYWHERE. I heard the main instigator got charged as an adult with a felony. The ones that were involved I never saw again. They removed the mirrors from the bathrooms, locked the bathrooms except during lunch and break and installed a bunch of cameras right after that incident.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never had any outrageous thing happen, atleast not while i was there. A student got murdered a bit outside school a few years before i went there. That's the biggest thing. The school is rumoured to be full of bullies til this day, a decade later (which is fault, there were no more than usual).

Biggest thing that happened while i was there was the time a schoolbus drove into another parked schoolbus (that i was walking inside at the time). Didn't really get to see the aftermath since i wasnt outside, but the windows looked pretty cracked on the other bus. Ours drove home as usual, lol.
And then there was the time the 13 yearold school "gangster" lit fireworks indoors and it took like 3 hours before any teacher tried to stop him. 14 yearold me almost started planning my funeral when he was about to lit some as i was walking past one time.


----------

